# So furry cons... What are they like?



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jul 8, 2017)

I've heard a lot of stories about furry conventions a lot over my years on the internet, both good and bad (more bad but let's be honest, the internet has a tendency to over exaggerate things a lot). There's a lot of them in just America alone, but I've never been to one so...

What are furry cons like? Are they like normal conventions a lot, or are they really different? Do lots of people attend, or do they tend to be smaller? I'm really curious.


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 8, 2017)

The the age of the SJW I dunno, but with the rise of the counter culture of the alt-right I def don't know.  The fandom is turning into a weird mix.


----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jul 8, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> The the age of the SJW I dunno, but with the rise of the counter culture of the alt-right I def don't know.  The fandom is turning into a weird mix.



Yeah, the fandom does seem to be turning into a bit of a weird mix of "what?".


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 10, 2017)

ive not been to one but from stories i heard very smutty and if you're even remotely attractive be it male or female expect to get inappropriately touched or hit on


----------



## rwstcz (Jul 10, 2017)

true but that is with any convention in itself


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 10, 2017)

Titanic-Wyvern said:


> I've heard a lot of stories about furry conventions a lot over my years on the internet, both good and bad (more bad but let's be honest, the internet has a tendency to over exaggerate things a lot). There's a lot of them in just America alone, but I've never been to one so...
> 
> What are furry cons like? Are they like normal conventions a lot, or are they really different? Do lots of people attend, or do they tend to be smaller? I'm really curious.


like any other convention, really (especially if it's an anime or comic con). i wouldn't put much stock in things you read about; it's best to just find a local convention and go! you can meet all kinds of cool people (if that's your thing), or just go to panels and chill. also, there was this thread just a few posts down that asked the same thing. now if you'll excuse me, i need to push back against the tide of nonsense...



Wolveon said:


>


way to troll the newbie, sir! i give you one out of five troll-stars...i think you can do better (or worse, as the case may be).



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> The the age of the SJW I dunno, but with the rise of the counter culture of the alt-right I def don't know.  The fandom is turning into a weird mix.


i'll chalk this up to crap you read about, but generally don't see much of.



GreenZone said:


> ive not been to one...


...and this is where you should stop. everything after this is just bs.


----------



## Troj (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Titanic-Wyvern (Jul 10, 2017)

Cyco-Dude said:


> like any other convention, really (especially if it's an anime or comic con). i wouldn't put much stock in things you read about; it's best to just find a local convention and go! you can meet all kinds of cool people (if that's your thing), or just go to panels and chill. also, there was this thread just a few posts down that asked the same thing. now if you'll excuse me, i need to push back against the tide of nonsense...
> 
> 
> way to troll the newbie, sir! i give you one out of five troll-stars...i think you can do better (or worse, as the case may be).
> ...



I'll be sure to look for local cons, then! I'm sure I'll find at least one or two, especially when I live in my state's capital.Thanks for some of the info though. 



Troj said:


>



Thanks for the videos! I'll be sure to watch those when I can.


----------



## Astus (Jul 14, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> The the age of the SJW I dunno, but with the rise of the counter culture of the alt-right I def don't know.  The fandom is turning into a weird mix.



Furries are actually pretty diverse when it comes to political ideologies as shown by the research done by furscience


But for fur cons themselves it's essentially a place of gathering for people who like anthropomorphic animals. Since that topic is pretty broad you get a lot of different people with a bunch of different interests all coming together all bringing different things to the table. At AC this year there were a bunch of video game panels, art panels, and even one that had a telescope at night so you could see the moons of Jupiter and things like that. If you could go (and possibly with friends) I've rarely heard bad experiences with people going there, and most tend to be with specific interactions that rarely seem to happen or they went alone and found it boring as they did nothing


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 19, 2017)

Hell.


----------

